# Ecualizador válvular para Fm



## jesus segurola (Dic 15, 2014)

hola chicos estava pensando en el famoso generador de efecto edison de la marca m31 de argentina q*UE* usa una valvula y me intriga hay algun dato es un excitador aural o ecualizador valvular algun dato ...


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 16, 2014)

jesus segurola dijo:


> hola chicos estava pensando en el famoso generador de efecto edison de la marca m31 de argentina q*UE* usa una valvula y me intriga hay algun dato es un excitador aural o ecualizador valvular algun dato ...



Hola...No se a que te referís...el esquema lo tenes...lo armas y te sacas las dudas como te funciona a ti...a mí parecer como los transformadores no sean "buenos" vas a perder mas de lo que vas a ganar en cuanto a calidad, etc. Tenes que fabricar dos...uno para cada canal(no se puede colocar después codec estéreo).
Ric.


----------



## elgriego (Dic 16, 2014)

Buenos dias ,hasta el momento no he tenido el placer de conocer ese efecto de M31,Y miren que pasan Montones de esos equipos por mis manos dia a dia,la verdad hasta el momento no se de su existencia! Le tendre que preguntar a villanueva de que se trata?.
Pd El Efecto Llamado edison es el propio de la emision termoionica ,que casualmente observo fleming y el resto es historia,Ahora este mentado procesador , parece algun tipo de buffer valvular ,que quizas, introduce ese  sonido aterciopelado, tan buscado por muchos!!!!

Saludos.


----------



## crimson (Dic 16, 2014)

En un prestigioso estudio de grabación de la zona de Belgrano utilizan el "bypass" de una reverb rusa valvular para darle un poco más de vida a las grabaciones, luego de todo un proceso digital... parece que a los "oídos entrenados" les gusta un poquito de distorsión termoiónica...
Saludos C


----------



## ska_gatotw (Dic 16, 2014)

crimson dijo:


> En un prestigioso estudio de grabación de la zona de Belgrano utilizan el "bypass" de una reverb rusa valvular para darle un poco más de vida a las grabaciones, luego de todo un proceso digital... parece que a los "oídos entrenados" les gusta un poquito de distorsión termoiónica...
> Saludos C



En los estudios de grabación profesionales es muy normal que se mezclen los procesos digitales con los analógicos y valvulares, aparte de las grabaciones pasadas por válvulas, muchas veces la salida del multipistas digital va a una consola analógica que hace la mezcla final (en los estudios mas caros y mejor equipados, claro). No es muy común pero a veces sucede de hacer el master en grabadores de cinta, a muchos técnicos les gusta mas como suena la limitación que produce cuándo llegan los picos al máximo nivel.
Yo soy técnico de sonido, pero mi mundo es digital (y analógico DIY).

saludos!


----------



## jesus segurola (Dic 16, 2014)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola...No se a que te referís...el esquema lo tenes...lo armas y te sacas las dudas como te funciona a ti...a mí parecer como los transformadores no sean "buenos" vas a perder mas de lo que vas a ganar en cuanto a calidad, etc. Tenes que fabricar dos...uno para cada canal(no se puede colocar después codec estéreo).
> Ric.



si tenes razón pero mi pregunta era si alguno lo a usado y saber mas de que se trata eso era amigos me an comentado quien lo tienen que da mas brillo mas vida al sonido el bajo mas profundo los medios mas claros y los agudos muy nitidos



como se ve chicos usa una sola válvula y es stereo y ademas segun me an comentado usa salidas y entradas balanceadas lo que habla de otro tupo de circuito en entrada y salida mas haya del plano q*UE *me paso el que segun lo copio del M31



Ese corresponde al circuito


----------



## elgriego (Dic 17, 2014)

Hola jesus segurola,Hasta el momento no llego ninguno de esos por estos pagos,Ver para creer,en cuanto aparesca alguno le hacemos la ingenieria inversa ,Y veremos de que se trata.



Saludos.


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 17, 2014)

jesus segurola dijo:


> si tenes razón pero mi pregunta era si alguno lo a usado y saber mas de que se trata eso era amigos me an comentado quien lo tienen que da mas brillo mas vida al sonido el bajo mas profundo los medios mas claros y los agudos muy nitidos
> 
> 
> 
> ...




En esas fotos que subís no veo ni por asomo ningún transformador(mas que el toroidal de la alimentación)...es mas parece que el cable blindado estero entra o sale directamente de la placa de circuito impreso. Mal puede tener un sistema de entradas/salidas balanceadas...supongo que lo que puede tener es GND flotante(no a chasis pero es para estudiar con mas detalle).
Lo único que buscan es los "armónica pares" de los sistemas valvulares en contraste de los impares de los transistorizados mas afín a lo natural de nuestro oído.

Ric.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2014)

crimson dijo:


> En un prestigioso estudio de grabación de la zona de Belgrano utilizan el* "bypass" de una reverb rusa valvular para darle un poco más de vida a las grabaciones,* luego de todo un proceso digital... parece que a los "oídos entrenados" les gusta un poquito de distorsión termoiónica...
> Saludos C



Lenny Kravitz emplea una consola RCA del año 1947 en su estudio


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 17, 2014)

Justamente hace unos días le comentaba a Crimson sobre éste pedal para guitarra que "pregona" sonido valvular , y en algo tiene un parecido con uno que él arma :

tubebox_solid[1].pdf 

Amplificador de 75W para guitarra

Aqui en Cagastellano  :


----------



## jesus segurola (Dic 17, 2014)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola jesus segurola,Hasta el momento no llego ninguno de esos por estos pagos,Ver para creer,en cuanto aparesca alguno le hacemos la ingenieria inversa ,Y veremos de que se trata.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Hola, Elgriego !! buenos días, dale se ve interesante y mas seria escuchas su sonido solo tengo referencias de comentarios 


Saludos 





ricbevi dijo:


> En esas fotos que subís no veo ni por asomo ningún transformador(mas que el toroidal de la alimentación)...es mas parece que el cable blindado estero entra o sale directamente de la placa de circuito impreso. Mal puede tener un sistema de entradas/salidas balanceadas...supongo que lo que puede tener es GND flotante(no a chasis pero es para estudiar con mas detalle).
> Lo único que buscan es los "armónica pares" de los sistemas valvulares en contraste de los impares de los transistorizados mas afín a lo natural de nuestro oído.
> 
> Ric.



eso es algo que me llamo mucho la atención tanto como a vos pero sea como sea la calidad del sonido mejora y mucho y es solo una válvula muy lindo chiche lastima es tan caro como unos 5 mil pesos lo estan vendiendo, puede que bien la masa sea flotante ya que cambia el circuito con el armado que me pasaron voy a buscar mas datos a ver que logro encontrar



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Justamente hace unos días le comentaba a Crimson sobre éste pedal para guitarra que "pregona" sonido valvular , y en algo tiene un parecido con uno que él arma :
> 
> tubebox_solid[1].pdf
> 
> ...



hola amigo buenos dias !!! le voy a echar el ojo jeje, vos as usado algun equipo de estos ???? digo válvular a eso me refiero ?? gracias pro contestar !!!


----------



## crimson (Dic 17, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Lenny Kravitz emplea una consola RCA del año 1947 en su estudio



Lenny Kravitz compró también la consola REDD de cuatro canales con la que Los Beatles hicieron sus primeras grabaciones... me gustaría tenerla, pero me conformo con la hija:





Saludos C


----------



## jesus segurola (Dic 17, 2014)

crimson dijo:


> Lenny Kravitz compró también la consola REDD de cuatro canales con la que Los Beatles hicieron sus primeras grabaciones... me gustaría tenerla, pero me conformo con la hija:
> http://cdn.mommynoire.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/Zoe-Kravitz.jpg
> Saludos C



Genial con la hija :


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2014)

Hace tiempo me trajeron una consola RCA para reparar, una "Beleza"


----------



## elgriego (Dic 17, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Hace tiempo me trajeron una consola RCA para reparar, una "Beleza"


Una Valvular,con potes cuasi deslizantes?

Pd que lindo........


Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 17, 2014)

crimson dijo:


> Lenny Kravitz compró también la consola REDD de cuatro canales con la que Los Beatles hicieron sus primeras grabaciones... me gustaría tenerla, pero me conformo con la hija:
> http://cdn.mommynoire.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/Zoe-Kravitz.jpg
> Saludos C


Yo sin dudas algun aun prefero la hija que la consola RCA.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2014)

elgriego dijo:


> Una Valvular,con potes cuasi deslizantes?
> 
> Pd que lindo........
> 
> ...



Nop, potenciómetros giratorios de 500KΩ con pista resistiva de alambre 

Algo así:

Ver el archivo adjunto 112600​

Muy similares a estos:






Destape, lavé con alcohol, engrase, armé y *0* ruidos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 17, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Nop, potenciómetros giratorios de 500KΩ con pista resistiva de alambre
> 
> Algo así:
> 
> ...


!Verdadera joia hecha para andar por muuuuuuchoooos años sin problemas !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jesus segurola (Feb 14, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Verdadera joia hecha para andar por muuuuuuchoooos años sin problemas !
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



hola chicos hay pongo unas fotos del equipo por dentro saludos


----------



## maricio (Nov 10, 2019)

hola jesus segurola pudiste copiar el circuito del efecto edison m31 que valvula usa ? estaria bueno subir el diagrama 


esp su rta atte


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 10, 2019)

maricio dijo:


> hola jesus segurola pudiste copiar el circuito del efecto edison m31  que valvula usa ?  estaria bueno subir el diagrama
> 
> 
> esp su rta atte



*jesus segurola NO *ingresa al Foro desde el 8/Feb/2018, no esperes una respuesta pronta.


----------

